# [Morthond] Wir, die Sippe Memorial, suchen wieder neue Mitstreiter!



## Palin Schwarzhammer (6. September 2009)

[url=http://www.directupload.net]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update 2011

Wenn Du also Interesse hast, unsere Reihen zu verstärken und daneben noch über 20 Jahre alt bist, fühle Dich doch eingeladen, dich in unserem Forum zu bewerben. 
Für Ingamekontakt wende dich bitte an folgende Chars unseres Sippenrates Dalia, Aglaia, Apo oder Palin.

Link zum Bewerbungsforum:
http://www.hdro-memorial.de/

Aktueller Ablauf der Bewerbung:

1. Du registrierst Dich unter dem Namen Deines Main-Chars und schreibst uns eine Email an Bewerbung@hdro-memorial.de (Freischaltung erfolgt erst nach der Aufnahme!)
2. Du erzählst kurz etwas über Dich (Name, Alter, etc.)
3. Wie bist Du auf Memorial aufmerksam geworden (Forum, Mitglieder, etc.)
4. Falls Du noch weitere Chars hast, wäre es schön, wenn Du diese auch noch aufführen würdest.
5. Bitte bewirb dich nur, wenn du über 20 Jahre bist und vor hast uns länger erhalten zu bleiben als ein paar Wochen.
6. Wir posten dann umgehend deine Bewerbung bei uns im Forum.

Danke.

Der Sippenrat von Memorial wird dann mit Dir Kontakt aufnehmen, bzgl. eines kurzen TS-Gespräches.
Danach wirst Du dann in die Sippe eingeladen und für TS und das Forum freigeschaltet.

MfG
Memorial
[/url]


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (16. September 2009)

push


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (9. Oktober 2009)

Update Oktober:
Bisher haben wir 7 neue Mitglieder begrüßen können, alles nette Leute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wir nehmen weiterhin neue Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf!


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (3. November 2009)

Update November:

Hallo HdRO Gemeinde, 
wollt nochmal kurz an uns erinnern.
Die Mitgliederaufnahme läuft gut und geht in ihr nächstes Monat.
Im Oktober sind 6 neue Spieler bei uns aufgeschlagen, so kanns weitergehen, also wenn du Lust hast uns zu testen melde dich bei uns im Forum oder ingame bei einem der Offis.

Kleine Änderung noch bei den zuständigen Chars, ihr könnt euch jetzt auch noch zusätzlich zu den bisher bekannten Chars bei Ambasar ingame melden.
Einer ist ja meistens on.


Grüße vom Server Morthond und
allen weiterhin viel Spass in Mittlerde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (6. Dezember 2009)

Update Dezember:

 Ein weiteres Hallo an alle Lotro Fans, ich hoffe Ihr seid alle gut im Düsterwald aufgeschlagen und müsst nich zulange auf den Spawn der Einzelnen Mobs warten.
 Auch in diesem Monat wollte ich euch kurz an unsere weiter andauernde Mitspielersuche erinnern.
 Im letzten Monat haben wir 3 weitere neue Spieler in unserer Gemeinschaft begrüßen können.

 Da wir alle nun gemeinsam das neue Düsterwald Addon spielen und auf Morthond wieder sehr viel los ist, wollte ich die Gelegenheit nutzen auch die sippenlosen Leute anzusprechen, die vielelicht grad wieder eingestiegen sind, aber auch die Leute, die vielleicht erst neu begonnen haben HdRO zu spielen, bewerbt euch ruhig bei uns, wie oben beschrieben ist der Lvl oder Erfahrunggrad nicht von Belang. Wir haben auch einige erfahrene Langzeitspieler bei uns, die euch im Spiel mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen werden.

 Wünsche allen viel Spass im Spiel und im voraus auch schon ein frohes Fest.
 Bis zum nächsten Monat.
 Palin
 Memorial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (25. Dezember 2009)

Im Namen unserer ganzen Sippe, wünsche ich der gesamten Herr der Ringe Online Community noch schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage und schonmal im Voraus einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!
Wir sehen uns in Mittelerde!

Die Sippe Memorial


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (2. Februar 2010)

Update Januar/Februar:

Kurzum, aufgrund der normalen Spielrythmen, besonders bei Gelegenheitsspielern, die Hin und Wieder auch mal eine Pause einlegen und wir allen Member egal wann SIe zocken wollen genügend Spieler innerhalb der Sippe bieten wollen, bleibt die Mitgliederaufnahme erstmal noch eine Weile bestehen.

Ablauf - Kurzform:
Ihr bewerbt euch bei uns im Forum (Link im ersten Post dieses Threads)
Die Bewerbung wird per Post bestätigt und danach melden wir uns bei euch in den darauffolgenden Tagen (1-4) meistens abends bei euch ingame.
Nach einem kurzen Infoaustausch via TS, könnt ihr uns (in den weitaus meisten Fällen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
und wir euch dann testen. Wenns euch gefällt seit ihr dann nach 2-3 Wochen Vollmitglied.


News:
Um "UptoDate" zu bleiben, bieten wir wie einige andere Sippen, nun auch einen eigenen TS3 Server an.
Wer darüber noch nicht verfügt - kein Problem, der TS2 Server bleibt auch noch in Betrieb.
Weiterhin bieten wir inzwischen auch wieder komplette SIppeninterne 12er Raids 2x die Woche an.
Also an die Leute die sich vielelicht bei uns nicht beworben haben, weil ihr Spielziel Raids sind.
Wir denken jetzt auch vermehrt an euch. :grins: also bewerbt euch ruhig auch und testet uns!
Und der Rest sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und "Last but not least", für die Neueinsteiger im Spiel, wir haben derzeit auch einige Leute im Lvlbereich 30-50, auch für euch wär dann gesorgt, aber beeilt euch sonst sind die auch bald alle im Endcontent 8)

Also wünsche allen Lotrozockern weiter viel Spass beim zocken.
Auf Bald!
MfG
Palin und Memorial


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (3. April 2010)

push the Thread

Die SIppe Memorial wünscht allen Lotro Zockern frohe Ostern!

Rekrutierungsstatus: weiterhin offen

Also egal ob ihr neu im Spiel oder alte Haudegen seid und ne erste oder auch ne neue Sippe sucht, meldet euch bei Interesse bei uns im Forum!

MfG
Memorial


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (13. April 2010)

3 Jahre Lotro/Memorial

13.04.2007 - 13.04.2010 Unsere Sippe feiert heute ihr 3jähriges Bestehen.
Hier ein Danke an alle unsere Members und auch Ehemalige, die uns die Zeit über begleiten oder begleitet haben!

Da dies auch für ein paar andere Sippen gilt und insbesondere für das Spiel selbst wünsche ich im Namen der Sippe Memorial allen auf die dies zutrifft schöne Feiern, Partys und Events zum Jubiläum etc.....
Auf die nächsten Jahre in unserem Lieblingsgame!!!

Anekdote:
War das ein Tag damals, eigentlich sollte das Spiel erst einem Tag später Pre-released werden und was machen die, schalten das Game zur Serverentlastung schon einem Tag früher frei, wurd bis heute von denen nicht mehr so überrascht. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne gings gegen 17 Uhr deutscher Zeit los, selber hab ichs erst kurz vor 19 Uhr gemerkt was abläuft, naja jedenfalls konnte der Spass dann losgehen und er dauert bis heute an.

Achja und last but not least: Berwerbungen werden immer noch gern gesehen, der April läuft gut, mal gucken vielleicht gibts noch einen Rekord an Bewerbungen.

Palin
Memorial


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (18. April 2010)

Benkennungsschreiben: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls sich ein paar Spieler am Freitag Abend von einem wildgewordenen Hühner-SZ im Auenland, Breeland oder den einsamen Landen verfolgt fühlten, so gestehen wir nun offiziell wir warens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Das war ein Bestandteil unserer 3-Jahrfeier vom Freitag.

Fahndungsfotos:
Hühner Polonese in Bree



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Hühner sind doch Killer....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (9. Mai 2010)

Wir bedanken uns für einen erfolgreichen Rekrutierungs-Monat April, so darf es weitergehen.
Trotzdem haben einige Leute den Düsterwald-Inhalt und Endcontent bereits durch und machen derzeit Pause, die meisten bleiben zwar der Sippe erhalten und sind weiterhin in unserem Forum aktiv aber mit anderen Leuten ingame zu zocken ist halt doch etwas anderes.
Um den fortlaufenden Prozess des "inaktiv werdens" und "neue Spieler hinzukommend" weiter am Laufen zu halten, suchen wir auch im neuen Monat weiterhin nach neuen Gefährten, die mit uns gemeinsam Mittelerde besuchen. Wie bereits erwähnt ist dein Charlevel und deine Ingameerfahrung wirklich sekundär. Dies kommt eh alles mit der Zeit.
Gesucht werden die Memorials, der nun 3ten Generation(oder 3ten Spieljahres).
Diesen Aufruf richte ich jetzt auch mal an all die sippenlosen 65er Chars, die mir im Düsterwald und ganz Mittelerde in letzter Zeit sehr gehäuft über den Weg laufen. Euch möcht ich sagen, Gruppenspiel und Sippenchat is doch viel interessanter als Solo durch Mittelerde zu Streifen.

Falls wir euer Interesse geweckt haben sollten, schreibt uns in unserem Forum eine kurze Bewerbung oder sprecht für weitere Infos, einen von unseren Offi-Chars Ingame an (Dalia, Palin, Aglaia, Apo oder Ambasar). Link zur Bewerbung :mrgreen: :http://www.hdro-memo...wforum.php?f=81
Danach melden wir uns bei euch in den folgenden Tagen ingame, meist Abends, und treffen uns dann auf unserem TS Server zum ersten Informationsaustausch.

Hier noch ein lustiges Review zu unserem 3-jährigem Sippenevent: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/files/wildzeitung.pdf


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo HdRO Gemeinde,

erstmal wiedereinmal Danke für eure Bewerbungen bei uns, im letzten Monat konnten wir wieder 4 Neu-Memos in unseren Reihen begrüßen.
Bei diesem Update will ich mal nen derzeitigen Stand unserer Sippe geben, die für Interessierte wichtig sein können.
Im Moment besteht unsere Sippe aus 66 Mitgliedern, davon spielen derzeit etwa 40 aktiv.
Die weitaus meisten unserer Mitglieder sind berufstätig, dadurch herrscht die größte Spielaktivität der Sippe zwischen 18 und 24 Uhr, also eher abends (Feierabendsippe).
In dieser Zeit kannst du praktisch jeden Tag auf 10 bis 25 Spieler treffen, mit denen du zusammen zocken kannst.
Was spricht für eine große Sippe, wirds da nicht zu unpersönlich? - Absolut Nein, denn 1. gibts viele verschiedene Spielercharaktere und Bereiche im Spiel, mit mehr Spielern in einer Sippe erhöht sich automatisch die Chance jemanden zu finden der grade die selbe Quest braucht oder Zeit zum helfen hat. 2. Abwechslung tut sicher gut, natürlich spielen manche Leute lieber zusammen als andere, aber mit mehr Angebot an Spielern wird die Grüppchenbildung verringert. 3. Die Größe der Sippe dient vorallem dem Sippenmotto - "Alles kann nichts muss!"

Das trifft deine Auffassung vom Spiel? - Dann bewirb dich einfach bei uns und werde Teil unserer Gemeinschaft! Link: Memorial - Forum anzeigen - Bewerbungen

Vielleicht noch ein Satz zur Umstelleung von HdRO auf Free to Play. Wie die meisten Spieler waren wir über die plötzliche Ankündigung doch überrascht, aber als sich der erste Schock durch studieren der FAQs zum Thema gelegt hatte, sind wir sicher, dass unsere Sippe in gewohnter Ausrichtung und Spielerstärke dem Server auch nach dem Herbst erhalten bleiben wird. Also abwarten und Tee trinken.

Noch ein Hinweis in eigener Sache, da ich nicht in jedem Bewerbungforum, jeden Tag aktiv sein kann, schreibt mir eure PM´s am besten entweder im Codemasters-Forum oder direkt eine Email an: Avalon81@t-online.de

MfG
Memorial


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (4. Juli 2010)

Neues Monat neues Update:

Die berühmt-berüchtigte Sommerdepression in MMOs macht auch vor Lotro nicht halt, viele Spieler gönnen sich eine Auszeit. Gibt auch genug Gründe, Urlaubszeit, endlich schönes Wetter, die Fußball WM in Südafrika und auch die Tatsache, dass es bis zum nächsten Contentupdate wohl noch bis zum Herbst dauert. Wenn das nun auf dich nicht so ganz zu triffst und du auch während der Sommermonate etwas Zeit in Mittelerde verbringen willst und noch eine Sippe suchst bewirb dich einfach bei uns und wir setzen uns dann mit dir ingame in Verbindung. Altbekannter Link: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=81

und nun noch ein Hinweis in Sippensache:

Memorial.de erscheint in neuem Glanz:
Vielleicht kennen manche nur den Link direkt zu unserem Forum. Die neue Seite ging letztes Monat online. Danke hiermit nochmal an alle Memos, die daran mitgearbeitet haben. Für jeden der neugierig geworden ist un die neue Optik noch nicht kennenlernen durfte, hier der Link zu unserem neuen Webauftritt: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/

Grüsse an alle HdRO-Spieler von der Sippe Memorial vom Server Morthond!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (1. August 2010)

August Update:

Ein weiteres Hallo an die Lotro/HdRO Community,

wirklich viel hat sich seit dem letzten Update nicht verändert, außer dass die WM nun Vergangenheit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Die Sommerdepression hält die MMOs weiter in ihrem heißen Griff.
Viele warten auch einfach auf den Herbst um wieder ins Spiel einzusteigen oder um dann die F2P Umstellung und das neue Gebiet Enedwaith zu testen. Die Beta läuft ja bereits, allerdings hat man ohne einen ganz genau offiziell angekündigten Termin noch immer das Gefühl, dass es noch ein paar Monate dauern könnte. Wenn du die Wartezeit darauf trotzdem eher ingame als ausschließlich im RL verbringen willst und noch eine hilfsbereite und lustige Gemeinschaft suchst dann melde dich bei uns unter altbekannten Links auch im August:
http://www.hdro-memorial.de/ oder direkt im Bewerbungsforum: http://www.hdro-memo...wforum.php?f=81
Eventuell schaffst du es dann auch noch auf unser alljährliches RL Sippentreffen am 21.08.10 :grins: .

Mal auch wieder etwas Statistik aus dem letzten Quartal (APR-JUL)zum Abschluss:
Sippenzugänge: 21 aber auch 5 Abgänge
Was zeigt, dass auch im lauen Sommer doch einiges geht in Sachen Lotro.

Wünsch allen noch in Namen der Sippe, im August viel Spass in Mittelerde.

MfG
Palin
Memorial


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (5. September 2010)

Update: September 2010 

Auch in diesem Monat ein Hallo an alle Lotro-Zocker,

naja nun ist es bald soweit, das nächste Addon steht vor der Tür. Wie alle wissen ist dies kein normales freies Addon. Lotro wird Free 2 Play.
Dementsprechend stellte sich für uns die Frage, bleibt unsere Sippe ausschließlich vorhandenen oder späteren VIP Spielern vorbehalten oder öffnen wir unsere Pforten auch für die F2P Zocker?

Wir haben das Thema in unserem Sippenrat diskutiert und nach reichlich abwägen, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen auch zukünftige Bewerbungen von F2P Spielern genauso zu behandeln wie die von VIP-Spielern.
Wir bitten euch auch hier ab jetzt in der Bewerbung anzugeben, ob ihr ein F2P Spieler seid.
Es wird innerhalb der Sippe keinerlei absichtliche Benachteiligung solcher Spieler geben. Allerdings solltet ihr selbst als F2P Spieler vor einer möglichen Bewerbung bei uns abwägen, ob es euch etwas ausmacht, wenn der Großteil der Sippe dann Endcontent besucht an dem ihr noch nicht teilnehmen könnt.

Also die heiße Sommerzeit ist wohl vorbei, ein neues Addon steht bevor, viele Spieler kommen ins Spiel zurück, neue F2P Spieler kommen auf die Server, denke mal das wird ein interessanter Herbst für die ganze Community und wie fast immer folgender Satz: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum Abschluss:
Solltest du noch eine Sippe suchen deren Profil wir entsprechen, dein lvl, Spielausrichtung, genauso wie deine Strahlenbelastung der Umwelt von Mittelerdes gegenüber ist hier völlig sekundär, dann bewirb dich bei uns unter folgendem Link:
Memorial - Forum anzeigen - Bewerbungen


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (3. Oktober 2010)

Update Oktober:

Tja was soll man sagen, da freut man sich wie alle anderen aufs Addon und auch ein wenig aufs F2P und was passiert nix.........
Erst dacht ich mir, nagut lass die Amis halt die Gammatester spielen, kann ja sein das ein Betatest heutzutage nicht mehr ausreicht. Aber mal ehrlich innerhalb eines Monats sollten die das doch mal langsam hinbekommen oder nicht?
Ich hoffe Turbine und CM ist klar, wie solche "Unzulänglichkeiten" von Seiten der Macher, nicht gerade die Aktivität der Spieler fördern.
Egal genug Worte zum Sonntag. Selbst nach solchen Erlebnissen, ja ich weis als langjähriger Spieler sollte man inzwischen daran gewöhnt sein, spielen ja viele dieses Game weiterhin, was ja auch ne gewisse Aussagekraft besitzt.
Und deshalb auch in diesem Monat: ( 8) :mrgreen: )Wenn ihr zu dieser Art von resitenten Spielern oder auch noch zu den paar F2P´lern, die sich noch nicht wieder abschrecken ließen gehört und dann auch noch eine Sippe sucht die eine solche Situation eher mit Humor nimmt und weiter aktiv ist, dann komm zu uns und bewirb dich in unserem Forum:
http://www.hdro-memo...wforum.php?f=81

Ich hoffe ich kann nächestes Monat etwas dazu schreiben wie gut das Addon geworden ist hehe
In diesem Sinne:

Grüße von 
Memorial und Palin


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (1. November 2010)

Update November




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hui komme grade von einem RL-Sippentreffen am WE zurück und siehe da:
Endlich! Das Addon und damit auch der F2P-Start stehen nun unmittelbar bevor.
Was soll man sagen, plötzlich gehts schnell, erst letzte Woche die Stresstests und diese Woche der Start. Da hat sich dann ja wohl auch die Vermutung einiger hier im Forum bestätigt, dass es eben nicht die besagten technischen, sondern in erster Linie die Vertragsprobleme zwischen den Publishern waren. Naja aber das wurd ja schon genügend diskutiert, wollte es nur nochmal erwähnen.

Wie sicherlich auch die gesamte Community freut sich Memorial auf den neuen Inhalt, sowie inzwischen auch auf F2P ansich.
Ich begrüße hiermit alle neuen Spieler, sowie auch alle Rückkehrer, die unser aller Lieblings-MMO spielen oder in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen dazustoßen werden.
Ich bin mal gespannt ob, der eine neuangekündigte deutsche Server ausreicht und ob nicht noch mehr zur Verfügung gestellt werden müssen, ferner natürlich auch wie viele neue Leute wir auf Morthond begrüßen dürfen.
Natürlich wollen wir nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass unsere Sippe auch F2P Spieler aufnehmen wird. Ihr könnt euch also genauso bei uns bewerben wie die Rückkehrer ins Spiel, und der Rest sowieso..........

Diesmal allerdings aus aktuellem Anlaß 2 kleinere Hinweise noch für Leute, die sich bei uns bewerben wollen: (auch bitte hier den Text aus dem allerersten Post des Threads nochmal durchlesen)

1. Wollten wir nochmal dran erinnern, dass nur Leute aufgenommen werden, die 21 Jahre und älter sind. Also macht es keinen Sinn sich zu bewerben wenn man davon noch ein gutes Stück entfernt ist. 
2. Bitte bewebt euch nur wenn ihr auch davon überzeugt seid, dass ihr das Spiel länger als 2 Wochen gut finden werdet. Spiele-Hopper, die schon nach wenigen Wochen wieder ins MMO-Nirvana abtauchen nutzen beiden Parteien nicht wirklich.
Danke.

Will hier aber auch keinen falschen Eindruck entstehen lassen, wir haben nach wie vor das Motto: "Alles kann, aber nichts muss". Persönlich halte ich gar nichts von Sippen bei denen es zu hohe Voraussetzungen beim Beitritt gibt, wie min. 150 Strahlen, du musst deinen Char besser beherrschen als Dreiradfahren, man muss ne bestimmte Klasse hochspielen.......etc......
Meiner Meinung ist, dass sich diese Sippen selbst in der Möglichkeit beschneiden, neue nette Leute kennenzulernen, weil die Bereitschaft fehlt, Zeit aufzubringen um die eigene Spielerfahrung weiterzuvermitteln........ Naja aber jedem seine......
Der Spass am Spiel steht im Vordergrund und der sollte nicht nur der selbstverzehrende Drang nach jedem neuen Endcontent-Item sein
Wenn ihr das so ähnlich seht, werdet ihr sicher gut zu uns passen und euch bei uns wöhlfühlen.

Bewerbt euch wie immer unter: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=81

MfG
Palin
Memorial


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (5. Dezember 2010)

*Update Dezember 2010

Hallo Community,

Ein weiteres Jahr in Mittelerde neigt sich langsam aber sicher dem Ende entgegen und was soll man sagen, es hat uns Memorials mal wieder richtig viel Freude gemacht mit euch auf Morthond gemeinsam zu zocken.
Mit der Einführung von F2P/Enedwaith und des damit zusammenhängenden Item-Shops im November erhielt unser Lieblings-MMO letztens wieder etwas mehr Schwung und wie man hört auch einige neue Spieler, was allerdings nach dem rar gesäten Content in diesem Jahr auch nötig war.
Allerdings darf man 2011 auf etwas mehr hoffen. Zwar siehts so aus als ob wir den Hobbit Film(e) noch nicht erwarten dürfen aber ingame kann man sich mit Isengart diesmal auf einen sehr interessanten und spannenden Schauplatz freuen. Was werden wir außer Orthanc sehen, Fangorn vielleicht oder schon Teile von Rohan? Lassen wir uns überraschen. Mein Tipp am Rande hier noch, wer es noch nicht gemacht hat guckt euch den Teaser dazu an, aber lieber den mit dem englischen Sprecher, ihr wisst wohl warum  . Link: http://www.hdro-memo....php?f=1&t=5693 
Zu hoffen wär noch, dass wir bis dahin noch etwas Content sehen werden, denn eines steht fest, so schön Enedwaith auch geworden ist, für fast ein Jahr wirds nicht reichen oder .
Naja aber jetzt erstmal genug mit dem Ausblick in die Zukunft und zurück zum aktuellen Hier und Jetzt, wir suchen auch im Dezember wieder, sowie im nächsten Jahr laufend neue Spieler. Auch hier gilt weiterhin, also kann nicht muss. Egal ob du ein alter Hase, Neuling, Gelegenheitsspieler, Vielspieler, Farmer, Handwerker, PvMP oder PVE´ler oder schlicht ein Mittelerde/Tolkien-Fan bist, bewerb dich bei uns: http://www.hdro-memo...wforum.php?f=81

Für weitere Infos oder Antworten auf eure Fragen meldet euch ingame bei folgenden Chars:
Aglaia, Apo, Daliha oder Palin

MfG
Memorial
Palin
*


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (24. Dezember 2010)

Im Namen unserer ganzen Sippe, wünsche ich der gesamten Herr der Ringe Online Community noch ein frohes Fest 2010 und auch schoneinmal im Voraus einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2011!!!
Wir sehen uns auch im nächsten Jahr in Mittelerde!

Die Sippe Memorial


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (12. Januar 2011)

UPDATE JANUAR 2011

Wir wünschen euch auch nochmal nachträglich "Ein gutes neues Jahr 2011!". Natürlich sind auch wir gespannt auf Mittelerde 2011 und die Neuerungen die uns alle erwarten, wenn du das gemeinsam erleben willst und noch eine Gemeinschaft suchst, bist du sicherlich in den weitaus meisten Fällen bei uns richtig. Auch im neuen Jahr gehts also weiter mit der fortlaufenden Rekrutierung hier in unserem Thread.
Viele Sippen kennen ja die altbackenen Probleme in MMOs, der Content reicht einfach nicht, vor allem für die Old-School-Spieler, die schon länger dabei sind, andere wollen vielleicht auch gar nicht, dass ganze Jahr über zocken und machen öfter mal zwischendurch Pause, eben Gelegenheitsspieler. Um allerdings auch Spielern bei uns, die gern größere Instanzen besuchen zu möglichst jeder Zeit im Jahr, dieses Gruppenspiel auch zu ermöglichen suchen wir ständig nach neuen Mitgliedern in jeder Art der jeweiligen Spielausrichtung. Also wie gesagt wenn ihr eine neue oder auch erste Gemeinschaft in Mittelerde auf Morthond sucht, meldet euch bei uns und testet unsere Gemeinschaft.
In dieser Gemeinschaft gibts auch nicht nur das Questen oder das übliche Besuchen von Instanzen, auch die kleinen Teile des Spiels werden beachtet, vor einigen Tagen gabs bei uns z.B mal was anderes, ein kleines Sippenevent zum Ende des Julfestes.
Hier noch zum Abschluss eine kleine Impression von dort:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Link: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=81
Für weitere Infos oder Antworten auf eure Fragen meldet euch ingame bei folgenden Chars:
Aglaia, Apo, Daliha oder Palin

MfG
Memorial 
Palin


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (6. Februar 2011)

UPDATE FEBRUAR 2011

Wie gewohnt halten wir auch in diesem Monat unseren Rekrutierungthread mit News rund um unsere Sippe und HdRO aktuell.
Spieltechnisch gibt es in diesem Monat ja leider nicht viel Neues zu berichten, außer den für die meisten Spieler bereits bekannten Fahrplan für 2011.
Unser Link dazu: Memorial - Thema anzeigen - Neuerungen in 2011
Leider ist dieser Fahrplan gar etwas dünn geraten und viele Old School-Gamer geht der Content aus und die Folge ist, Sie machen Pause. Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass die weitaus meisten Spieler über kurz oder lang wieder zurückkehren, auch die, die grade scheinbar in einen Riss gezogen werden, kleiner Wortwitz am Rande . Um nun die hin und wieder enstehenden Spielerlücken schließen zu können suchen wir praktisch ständig nach neuen Spielern wie vielleicht auch dich hier auf Morthond. Zum anderen freuen wir uns bekannt geben zu können, dass unsere Sippe eine neue umfassende Sippenpartnerschaft mit unseren neuen Freunden von der Sippe Geryn en Duath geschlossen haben, einfach um unsere sehr ähnliche Auffassung vom Spiel auf ein noch breiteres Fundament an gleichgesinnten Spielern zu stellen, was bisher auch prima gelingt, danke euch an dieser Stelle dafür.
Falls du nun noch eine neue Gemeinschaft rund um Lotro suchst, deren Spielmotive eher auf ein spaßiges miteinander in deiner Freizeit (Ingame aber auch bei RL Treffen) anstatt monotoner gierbehafteter Itemjagd ausgerichtet ist, dann teste uns und bewirb dich wie immer unter: Memorial - Forum anzeigen - Bewerbungen
Eine Sache noch aus aktuellem Anlass, wie bereits in unseren Antworten auf praktisch alle Bewerbungen erwähnt, setzten wir uns nach einer Bewerbungen in den nächsten 3-4 Tagen mit euch in Verbindung für ein TS-Gespräch. Falls euch dass zu lange dauern sollte und ihr euch deswegen bei einer 2ten Sippe bewerben wollt, so bitten wir euch aus Gründen der Fairness euch uns soetwas auch mitzuteilen :roll: . Sollte sich ein Bewerber innerhalb von ein paar Tagen bei mehreren Sippen bewerben, so wird sein Antrag auf Mitgliedschaft aufgrund mangelnder Ernsthaftigkeit, pauschal abgelehnt.

Link: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/
Für weitere Infos oder Antworten auf eure Fragen meldet euch ingame bei folgenden Chars:
Aglaia, Apo, Daliha oder Palin

MfG
Memorial
Palin


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (3. März 2011)

Update März 2011

Wie die ganze Community freuen auch wir von Memorial uns auf das nächste Buchupdate und den damit verbundenen neuen Content. Es wird auch höchste Zeit, einige altgediente Spieler langweilen sich zur Zeit sehr, dass und noch die momentene Gefahr in einen nicht nächer definierten Riss gezogen zu werden, bestärkt uns nur noch mehr weiterhin nach neuen Mitgliedern für unsere Sippe zu suchen und somit unsere nun fast 4jährige Sippengeschichte weiter zu schreiben. Möchtest du ein Teil einer Gemeinschaft werden, die auf mehr aus ist als nur ein paar Monate ein Spiel nach dem anderen durchzukauen, sondern vielelicht eher zu Freunden werden könnten oder auchm einfach an etwas mit Gleichgesinnten teilzuhaben. Willst du dabei sein, wenn Lotro und wir gemeinsam im nächsten Monat unser 4jähriges Bestehen feiern. Ja? Na dann auf gehts bewirb dich bei uns: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=81
Innerhalb von ein paar Tagen machen wir dann einen Termin für den weiteren Infoaustausch via TS3-Gespräch aus.


Für weitere Infos oder Antworten auf eure Fragen meldet euch ingame bei folgenden Chars:
Aglaia, Apo, Daliha oder Palin

MfG
Memorial


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (3. April 2011)

Update April 2011

Hallo Lotro-Community,

Im April steht ja diesmal wieder zur Abwechslung einiges auf dem Programm, z.B: feiern Lotro und damit auch unsere Sippe das 4jährige Bestehen, endlich ist auch wieder etwas neuer Content im Spiel serviert worden, Neuer INI-Cluster, Überarbeitung von Evendim und vom LI-System - endlich wieder Waffenbasteln oder .
In diesem Update möchte ich hervorheben, dass wir im Moment für ein paar neuere Mitglieder noch insbesondere Leute im mittleren Lvlbereich suchen (30-50), damit unsere neuen Member nicht allein oder nur mit 65ern unterwegs sein müssen. Weiterhin aber nicht minder wichtiger wollten wir darauf hinweisen, dass Leute, die gerne den neuen 12er Raid spielen wollen sich auch bei uns bewerben können. Wir besuchen derzeit den Raid min. 1x die Woche mit unserer Partnersippe zusammen. Hierbei solltet ihr aber darauf achten, das wir das Ganze nicht zu verbissen sehen. Natürlich auch wir wollen den Raid schaffen und Erfolgserlebnisse feiern, aber der Spass sollte bei uns im Vordergrund stehen und jetzt da endlich die Strahlen abgeschafft sind, wir nehmen wieder jeden mit der will, 65 ist und einigermaßen seine Waffe grade halten kann auch die, die unregelmäßig mitkommen und das wird sich auch nicht ändern. Wir hoffen es wird damit wieder so wie zu Spaltenzeiten. Also auch diesen Monat wenn auch mit etwas erweiterten Gründen , wenn ihr noch eine Sippe sucht, in der Spass an der Sache und zwangloses Miteinander von Gleichgesinnten in und außerhalb des Spiels steht, dann probiert uns aus und bewerbt euch bei uns unter mittlerweile altbekannten Link: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=81

Wir wünschen allen Spielern viel Spass beim zocken in den nächsten Wochen, bis zum nächsten Update.

Link:http://www.hdro-memorial.de/
Für weitere Infos oder Antworten auf eure Fragen meldet euch ingame bei folgenden Chars:
Aglaia, Apo, Daliha oder Palin

MfG
Memorial


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (13. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=kC94A-k8rdE[/youtube]

 Am 13. April 2011 wird Lotro sowie unsere Sippe stolze 4 Jahre alt.
Mittlerweile könnte man ein Buch füllen mit den einzelnen Geschichten und Erlebnissen und all den Leuten die ich durch das Spiel und vorallem durch die Sippe kennenlernen durfte. Es waren praktisch nur positive Erfahrungen. Ich danke allen Sippies und auch den Exsippies für Eure eingebrachte Zeit in die Sippe, auch dieses Jahr kann ich nur sagen, es ist noch immer ein langer Weg nach Mordor..........ich freu mich darauf diesen Weg weiter mit euch allen beschreiten zu können.
Uns allen weiterhin viel Spass im Spiel und auch drum herum bei Sippenevents und RL-Treffen in den folgenden Jahren.
Was das Spiel so besonders macht? Auch wenn der Spielinhalt nicht für volle 4 Jahre reicht fast jeder kommt früher oder später zurück!
Was wir noch erwarten können in den nächsten Jahren? Ich hoffe viel immerhin haben wir nichmal die Hälfte des Herrn der Ringe hinter uns gebracht!

Zum Abschluss noch ein Schmankerl für alle Fanboys unter uns. Auch wenns nicht von oder für Memorial gemacht wurde, ich finde das Video ist gut gemacht und passt wie die Faust aufs Auge  - viel Spass und lasst euch weiterhin motivieren und nächstes Jahr kommt ja höchstwahrscheinlich noch der Hobbitaufschwung dazu -

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEMORIAL - HAPPY BIRTHDAY UNS ALLEN

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=R5UZeGWMGiA[/youtube]


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (24. April 2011)

Im Namen der Sippe Memorial wünsche ich der ganzen HdRO-Community frohe Ostern!
Lasst es euch gut gehen.

Die Sippe Memorial.


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (2. Mai 2011)

Update Mai 2011

Hallo HdrO-Zocker,

wie schon gewohnt gibt es auch in diesem Monat ein neues Update. Was ist im letzten Monat alles passiert? Aus Sippensicht haben wir unser 4jähriges Bestehen feiern können und aus Sicht vom Spiel ragt natürlich die Nachricht vom Publisher-Wechsel in Europa von Codemasters zu Turbine zum 01.06 hervor. Mehr Infos zum Thema gibt es hier: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=5934. Weiterhin möchte ich mich noch im Namen der Sippe für den regen Zuspruch von Neuankömmlingen, die im letzten Monat zu uns gestoßen sind für euer Vertrauen bedanken. 
Um auch etwas für raidbegeisterte Spieler bieten zu können, besuchen wir im Moment mit unser Partnersippe Geryn en Duath auch 2x die Woche den "Feste Dunhoth" Raid. Wie mehrfach erwähnt sind wir keine Raidsippe, deshalb sind auch Anfänger oder Leute die in nen Raid reinschnuppern wollen immer herzlich willkommen. Hier steht der Spass deutlich vor dem Loot.
Natürlich suchen wir immer neue Mitglieder, ihr könnt euch wie gewöhnlich unter http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=81 bewerben.
Wichtiger Hinweis hier, aufgrund in letzter Zeit zahlreicher Spamattacken gegen unseren öffentlichen Forumbereich mussten wir das Postrecht für Gäste dort entfernen.
Wir bitten hier um euer Verständnis. Die neuen Bewerbungmodalitäten laufen nun wie folgt ab:

1. Du registrierst Dich unter dem Namen Deines Main-Chars und schreibst uns eine Email an Bewerbung@hdro-memorial.de (Freischaltung erfolgt erst nach der Aufnahme!)
2. Du erzählst kurz etwas über Dich (Name, Alter, etc.)
3. Wie bist Du auf Memorial aufmerksam geworden (Forum, Mitglieder, etc.)
4. Falls Du noch weitere Chars hast, wäre es schön, wenn Du diese auch noch aufführen würdest.
5. Bitte bewirb dich nur, wenn du über 21 Jahre bist und vor hast uns länger erhalten zu bleiben als ein paar Wochen.
6. Wir posten dann umgehend deine Bewerbung bei uns im Forum.

Der Sippenrat von Memorial wird dann mit Dir Kontakt aufnehmen, bzgl. eines kurzen TS-Gespräches.
erst danach wirst Du dann wie gehabt in die Sippe eingeladen und für TS und das Forum freigeschaltet.

Für weitere Infos oder Antworten auf eure Fragen meldet euch wie immer ingame bei folgenden Chars:
Aglaia, Apo, Daliha oder Palin


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (5. Juni 2011)

UPDATE JUNI 2011

Tja wo man dieses Monat anfängt ist klar, da sind wir nun endlich über den großen Teich bei Turbine angelangt. Bin froh sagen zu können das alle Memos die "Reisestrapazen" übern großen Teich weitesgehend unbeschadet  überstanden haben. Erstmal noch einen schöner Gruß aus Good Old Germany an alle neuen Mispieler aus den USA, die auch im europäischen Forenteil unterwegs sind und das hier lesen. Neue Inis und Mützel gibts auch, also die nächste Zeit ist sicher noch für Unterhaltung gesorgt und gestaltet das große Warten auf Isengard im Herbst deutlich angehemer. Dieser Thread wurde von uns auch in den letzten Tagen an 2 neuen Anlaufstellen plaziert als Ersatz für die im CM Forum. Hinter uns liegen nach durschnittlichen ersten Monaten im Spiel 2 ausgesprochen erfolgreiche Rekrutierungs-Monate. Danke hier nochmal für euer Interesse an unserer Gemeinschaft. Natürlich kanns gerne so weitergehen trotz des alle Jahre wiederkehrenden und drohendem Sommerloch hehe. Für mein dafürhalten ist das eh Sauronswerk, also helft uns das Sommerloch zu bekämpfen und der Vergessenheit zu überantworten :mrgreen: . In diesem Sinne, unsere Mitgliedersuche ist ja bekannterweise dauerhaft, deshalb fühlt euch natürlich auch wie gehabt herzlich eingeladen euch bei uns zu Bewerben wie immer unter folgendem Link:
http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=81 
Der genaue Ablauf wird weiter oben im Thread oder im Forum unter "Bewerbung bei Memorial" erklärt.
Für weitere Fragen stehen euch alle Memos und natürlich insbesondere unsere Offis ingame zur Verfügung.
Eure Klasse, Rasse und Erfahrungsgrad im Spiel ist hier wie immer sekundär. (Wir nehmen ja sogar Älben auf :wink: ) .

MfG
Memorial


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (3. Juli 2011)

UPDATE JULI 2011

Juli - Hmm fällt einem dazu aus MMO sicht ein? Tja wie jedes Jahr nähert man sich dem berühmt-berüchtigtem Sommerloch. Und Isengard, dass ist doch noch etwas weiter entfernt als die erste Euphorie es einem Glauben machen wollte. Das Sommerwetter wird genutzt und bleibt bei vielen weniger Zeit zum zocken in Mittelerde. Das trifft auf dich etwa nicht oder nur bedingt zu? - Dann könntest du genau der/die Richtige sein für uns.
Wenn du nun auch während der Sommermonate etwas Zeit in Mittelerde verbringen willst und noch eine Sippe suchst bewirb dich einfach bei uns und wir setzen uns dann mit dir Ingame in Verbindung. Altbekannter Link: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=81

ABLAUF:
1. Du registrierst Dich unter dem Namen Deines Main-Chars und schreibst uns eine Email an Bewerbung@hdro-memorial.de (Freischaltung erfolgt erst nach der Aufnahme!)
2. Du erzählst kurz etwas über Dich (Name, Alter, etc.)
3. Wie bist Du auf Memorial aufmerksam geworden (Forum, Mitglieder, etc.)
4. Falls Du noch weitere Chars hast, wäre es schön, wenn Du diese auch noch aufführen würdest.
5. Bitte bewirb dich nur, wenn du über 21 Jahre bist und vor hast uns länger erhalten zu bleiben als ein paar Wochen.
6. Wir posten dann umgehend deine Bewerbung bei uns im Forum.

Danke.

Der Sippenrat von Memorial wird dann mit Dir Kontakt aufnehmen, bzgl. eines kurzen TS-Gespräches.
Danach wirst Du dann in die Sippe eingeladen und für TS und das Forum freigeschaltet.

MfG
Memorial


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (31. Juli 2011)

Update August 2011

Die Spannung steigt langsam aber sicher, wenn alles glatt geht startet "Der Aufstieg Isengards" in nichteinmal 2 Monaten. Der Hobbit Film schreitet auch weiter voran.
Wir haben in unserem öffentlichen Forenbereich ein paar News zu beiden Thema zusammengetragen, wer da noch nicht komplett informiert ist, viel Spass beim schmöckern unter: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=1 .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Monat wollen wir nocheinmal genauer darauf eingehen, was es ausmacht ein Memorial zu sein, da vielleicht nicht jeder wirklich den Thread im Ganzen durchlesen kann und ferner noch für was die Sippe in den letzten Jahren stand und weiter stehen wird. Alles kann - nichts muss!
Wie jede Sippe, die es schon länger rund um unser Lieblingsspiel und Franchise existiert, hat auch unsere Gemeinschaft eine Entwicklung hinter sich. Zu Beginn wurden praktisch alle Spieler eingeladen, die nach einer Gemeinschaft in einem damals neuen Spiel suchten. Diese Erfahrungen hatte direkten Einfluss auf die sich langsam bildende Ausrichtung unserer Sippe. Wir mussten uns erst finden, es gab einfach Spieler mit zu unterschiedlicher Spielausrichtung, die sich manchmal zu einer sehr speziellen Art Zocker entwickelten, einige wollten ausschließlich Iniendcontent spielen, manche den xten Twink alleine hochziehen oder sich im späteren Verlauf nur noch dem Monsterspiel widmen. Nach den letzten Jahren können wir sagen, du passt am besten zu dieser Gemeinschaft wenn du dich hauptsächlich als Allrounder siehst, der vielleicht alles mal ausprobieren will, aber sich nicht auf einen bestimmten Bereich strikt festnageln lassen kann oder will. Natürlich sind auch die Interessen weiterhin bei unseren Spielern breit gefächert, die Kunst ist zu versuchen, den Sippies möglichst alles anbieten zu können. Das wird dadurch erreicht, das wir mittlerweile einige Spieler mit der selben Einstellung um uns versammeln konnten. Da wird mal geraidet, mal Monsterspiel ausprobiert oder den neueren Spielern geholfenDas wird erreicht durche ine möglichst breite Spielerbasis inkl. einer Sippenffreund- und partnerschaft. Memorial steht für Hilfsbereitschaft, Vielseitigkeit, Dauerhaftigkeit in einem Spiel ohne MMO-Hopping und vorallem Spass an unserem gemeinsamen Hobby - Mittelerde.
Sollte dich das nun ansprechen und du vor Isengard eine neue Gemeinschaft in Hdro suchen, die auch gern deine Erste sein kann, fühle dich eingeladen dich bei uns zu bewerben. Infolink: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=81&t=3159

MfG
Memorial


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (16. September 2011)

Sry Doppelpost


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (16. September 2011)

Update September 2011

Saruman: "Eine neue Macht erhebt sich und ihr Sieg ist nah! Heute Nacht wird das Land befleckt mit dem Blute Rohans, es gibt kein Morgen für die Menschheit!"

ihr habt da etwas dagegen, naja wir ebenso, schließt euch uns an im Kampf um Isengard und werdet Teil unserer Gemeinschaft...........
Nur noch knapp 2 Wochen trennen uns nun von der wohl von allen mit Spannung erwarteten HdRO-Erweiterung "Der Aufstieg Isengards". Wer noch ein paar Infos dazu benötigt, dem lege unsere öffentliche Infosammlung unter http://www.hdro-memo....php?f=1&t=5693 ans Herz. Die Aktivität der Spieler steigt wieder und es kommen auch einige alte und neue Gesichter zurück ins Spiel. Andererseits spielen manche Sippen/Spieler derzeit mit dem Gedanken bald zu SWtoR zu wechseln und hinterlassen einige Spieler oder teils Sippenfragmente. Sollte etwas davon auch auf dich/euch zutreffen und du vielleicht gerade deswegen eine neue Gemeinschaft suchst, die weiter HdRO spielen wird, fühle dich doch eingeladen dich bei uns zu bewerben.

Seit nun mehr 2 Jahren werben wir in diversen Foren erfolgreich für unsere Gemeinschaft mit unserem Rekrutierungspergament aus dem ersten Post dieses Threads, aber wie fast bei allem Bedarf es manchmal einer Aktualisierung. Wir freuen uns hiermit unser optisch neues und auch leicht im Inhalt verändertes Pergament präsentieren zu können. Danke auch nochmal an dieser Stelle an alle Memos die daran mitgearbeitet haben.
Wir hoffen, dass es ebenso wie sein Vorgänger Anklang bei vielen möglichen zukünftigen Bewerbern findet:

[url=http://www.directupload.net]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url]
MfG
Memorial


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (6. Oktober 2011)

Update Oktober 2011

Hallo liebe HdRO Community,

Isengard ist nun endlich da und die Aktivität in der ganzen Community steigt sichtlich. Dunland, Isengard und natürlich die Pforte von Rohan erkunden oder endlich wieder mit den Mainchars zusammen mit den anderen Sippies leveln. Das ist es, was für die meisten derzeit auf dem Programm steht. Aber gerade hier merken einige Leute wie Ihnen vielleicht eine Gemeinschaft fehlt, beim levlen oder erkunden des neuen Contents. Eine Sippe kann hierbei auf vielerei Weise helfen, man tauscht sippenintern überschüssige neue leg. Waffen oder Rezepte bzw. Rohstoffe aus. Viele Augen erkennen auch meist mehr in Bezug auf Lösungswege bei Quests oder einfach nur zusätzliche Tipps und Hinweise während des Online-Abenteuers.
Falls du nun zu jenen gehörst die Neu im Spiel sind oder einfach den Weg ins Spiel zurückgefunden haben und evtl. plötzlich ohne Sippe dastehen und nun eine Sippe suchst, bei der der Spass am gemeinsamen Zocken im Vordergrund steht, vielelicht passt ja gerade unsere Gemeinschaft zu deinem Spielstil. Im Moment wird bei uns noch fleißig gelevelt, andere Sippies haben aber schon die große Sieben-Fünf vor Augen oder sogar schon erreicht.
D.h. Für dich wir bieten dir Sippenkollegen mit verschiedener Spielweise mit denen du in deiner gewünschten Geschwindigkeit auch in Gruppe leveln kannst. 
Ein paar farmen deshalb auch schon die Classic-Inis auf Stufe 75 nach überragenden 4ten Zeichen ab. Hier wirst du derzeit keinerlei Probleme haben sippenintern eine Gruppe zu finden. Und abschließend zum neuen Raid sei noch dies gesagt, wir sind zwar keine Raidsippe, wir werden den Boss auch sicherlich nicht als erster legen, das ist einfach nicht unser Spielziel aber auch wir als eher Feierabendsippe werden versuchen, diesen Boss in den nächsten Wochen wenn genügend Chars und Leute die 75 erreicht haben wohl gemeinsam mit unserer Partnersippe anzugehen.

Falls das deiner Vorstellung und deinen mittel- bis langfristigen Zielen im Spiel entspricht fühle dich doch eingeladen dich bei uns zu bewerben und dich unserer Gemeinschaft anzuschließen. Link: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=81
Hinweis: Mehr Infos und die Bewerbungsmodalitäten findest du im ersten Post dieses Threads oder bei uns im Bewerberforum.

Für Ingamefragen wende dich derzeit an folgende Chars: Leelee, Dalihan, Apodir, Palin oder Throlur.

MfG
Memorial


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (30. November 2011)

Update November/Dezember 2011


Ein freundliches Mae Govannen Lotro Community,

Es sind nun mittlerweile 2 Monate vergangen die wir alle in Isengard verweilen konnten und der neue Content von Update 5 steht vor der Tür, der einige neue Inis und ein paar Veränderungen im Spiel mitsich bringen wird. Bei einigen Spielern sinkt aber derzeit anscheinend wieder etwas die Aktivität, weil sie entweder den neuen Content schon gemeistert haben oder sich den derzeit erscheinenden zahlreich anderen Spielen zuwenden. Deshalb suchen wir auch weiterhin ständig neue Spieler für unsere Gemeinschaft.

........Aber die größte dieser zuvor erwähnten Bedrohungen taucht mittlerweile in Mittelerde selbst auf. Man munkelt das in dunklen Gassen oder auch Tavernen der größeren Ansiedlungen in Mittelerde neuerdings fremde Gestalten gesichtet wurden. Manche heimlich einem Nazghul allzu ähnlich und durch und durch böse anmutend meist in schwarz gekleidet, andere offener und mit angeblich besseren Absichten, aber beide gleichen sich doch allzusehr in ihrer Bewaffnung mit Schwertern aus Licht und ihrem eigensinnigem Ziel die Helden Mittelerdes für ihre dunklen Bestrebungen zu rekrutieren. Sie versprechen Abenteuer, sie versprechen Macht oder bitten um Hilfe für Unterdrückte ihrer Welt oder sprechen gar von Reisen in den Himmel selbst. 
Doch seid gewarnt ihr Bewohner Mittelerdes - Deren Abrechnung kommt am Ende...........

.............und zwar am Ende des Monats mit !Abogebühren!, bleibt also lieber im Beschaulichen und weitesgehend kostenlosen F2P-Mittelerde. Und vorallem trefft nicht wieder auf all die WoW Kiddies die jetzt plötzlich ein Lichtschwert schwingen wollen. Also bleibt der etwas erwacheneren Mittelerde-Community treu, Saruman will ja noch besiegt werden und spielt SWotR wenn überhaupt erst im Sommerloch und dann auch bitte kurz, hier ist alles besser , gut es gibt viele RP-Elben aber der Rest ist wirklich viel viel viel  besser hehe

Also falls du Mittelerde treu bleibst, deine aktuelle Sippe sich evtl. in Auflösung befindet oder du einfach nicht mehr allein durch Mittelerde streifen willst, bewirb dich bei uns unter altbekanntem Link: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=81
oder wende dich ingame an folgende Chars: Leelee, Dalihan, Apodir, Palin oder Throlur.

Tan matu selek lanun naman
Memorial


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (4. Januar 2012)

Update Januar 2012


Ersteinmal wollen wir Memos es und nicht nehmen lassen der ganzen Community und Turbine noch ein gutes und auch erfolgreiches neues Jahr zu wünschen.
Was ist im letzten Monat so passiert, erstmal kam der erste Hobbit Trailer raus sowie ein neues Behind the Scenes Video vom Set. Falls die jemand noch nicht gesehen hat, hier ein Link: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=4980
Weiterhin kam Update 5 auf die Server, das uns einen neuen Raid und ein paar neue Instanzen bescherte, wenn ihr also noch eine Gemeinschaft sucht mit dem ihr den neuen Content zusammen erleben wollt, könnt Ihr euch gerne bei uns bewerben unter folgendem Link: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=81
Grundätzlich sind wir bekanntlich keine Raidsippe, allerdings können sich auch gerne raidinteressierte Spieler bei uns bewerben, oder solche die es evtl. werden wollen, derzeit besuchen wir sippenintern 2-3x die Woche Draigoch oder Orthanc. Trotzdem gilt weiterhin, dass dabei der Spass am gemeinsamen Spiel und nicht der Loot im Vordergrund stehen sollte.

Hier einmal mehr zur Erinnerung der genaue Ablauf einer Bewerbung bei uns:

1. Du registrierst Dich unter dem Namen Deines Main-Chars und schreibst uns eine Email an Bewerbung@hdro-memorial.de (Freischaltung erfolgt erst nach der Aufnahme!)
2. Du erzählst kurz etwas über Dich (Name, Alter, etc.)
3. Wie bist Du auf Memorial aufmerksam geworden (Forum, Mitglieder, etc.)
4. Falls Du noch weitere Chars hast, wäre es schön, wenn Du diese auch noch aufführen würdest.
5. Bitte bewirb dich nur, wenn du über 21 Jahre bist und vor hast uns länger erhalten zu bleiben als ein paar Wochen.
6. Wir posten dann umgehend deine Bewerbung bei uns hier im Forum.

Danke.

Der Sippenrat von Memorial wird dann mit Dir Kontakt aufnehmen, bzgl. eines kurzen TS-Gespräches.
Danach wirst Du dann in die Sippe eingeladen und für TS und das Forum freigeschaltet.

Bei weiteren Fragen wende Dich ingame an einen der folgenden Chars: Aglaia, Apo, Dalihan, Palin oder Throlur

Mae Govannen /// Tan matu selek lanun naman
Memorial


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (2. Februar 2012)

Update Februar 2012

Ein weiteres Hallo an die Lotro-Community,

Vor kurzem gab es von Turbine gute Neuigkeiten: Im Herbst diesen Jahres gehts für uns nach Rohan. Ein Jahr mit viel Content wurde uns versprochen und es scheint zumindest derzeit, dass die Entwickler zumindest versuchen Wort zu halten, naja mal schauen wie das nächste Addon im Frühjahr wird. Ein Jahresausklang 2012 ohne Weltuntergang aber dafür mit dem Hobbitfilm und nem versprochenen großen Addon wie Rohan das sollte eigentlich nix schiefgehen für uns. Wir werden euch im öffentlichen Teil unseres Forums versuchen darüber auf dem Laufenden zu halten. 
Link: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=6305

Natürlich suchen wir auch in diesem Monat wieder neue Mitglieder für unsere Gemeinschaft. Hierbei ist es egal ob du neu im Spiel bist, ein alter Veteran beim Lotrozocken oder einfach eine hilfsbereitschafte treuen Gemeinschaft mit ähnlichen Interessen im Spiel suchst. Neu ist, dass du dich auch bei uns bewerben kannst wenn du gerne raidest. Durch den derzeitigen Content besuchen wir regelmäßig Orthanc und Draigoch sippenintern. Allerdings gilt auch weiterhin, dass der Spass am gemeinsamen Zocken dabei im Vordergrund steht und auch Gelegenheitsspieler bei uns die Möglichkeit bekommen sollen 12er Instanzen besuchen zu können.
Für weitere Infos frag ingame bei einem unserer Offis (Dalihan, Leelee, Palin oder Knjas) nach.
Die genauen Modalitäten einer Bewerbung bei uns findet du hier http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=81&t=3159 oder mehrmals weiter oben in diesem Thread.

Mae Govannen /// Tan matu selek lanun naman
Memorial


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (4. März 2012)

Update März 2012

Wie gewohnt halten wir auch in diesem Monat unseren Rekrutierungthread mit News rund um unsere Sippe und HdRO aktuell. In den letzten Tagen hagelte es ja Infos zum demnächst wohl erscheinenden und für viele überraschenderweise wohl sehr umfangreichen kostenlosen Update 6. Es gibt ja eine neue Region, neue Ruffraktionen, 8er Relikte usw...... Falls ihr euch über Update 6 noch nicht genügend informiert habt lege ich euch hiermit diesen Link in unseren öffentlichen Forumbereich ans Herz: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=6332

Obwohl nun die ersten Leute von ihrem Ausflug ins StarWars-Universum zurückkehren, suchen wir natürlich ständig auch neue Spieler um unsere Reihen zu verstärken. Einerseits suchen wir derzeit Leute, die den Raidcontent wie Orthanc T1, Draigoch oder 12er Mützel mit uns möglichst sippenintern erleben möchten, andererseits weise ich diesmal auch gerne nochmal daraufhin, dass bei uns so ziemlich jeder Spielertyp willkommen ist. Ob du nun neu im Spiel bist und einfach spieltechnisch Ünterstützung brauchst, ein alter HdrO-Veteran bist der vielleicht grade ins Spiel zurückkehrt oder einfach eine neue Gemeinschaft sucht, dann sei herzlich eingeladen dich bei uns zu bewerben. Die Bewerbungsmodalitäten entnimmst du dann entweder aus den oberen Posts oder unter folgendem Link: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=81&t=3159 . Wichtig hervorzuheben ist noch, dass unsere Gemeinschaft für Dauerhaftigkeit und Nachhaltigkeit steht, daher auch unser Sippenname. Wir sind von Anfang an dabei und haben vor das auch möglichst bis zum Schicksalsberg und wohl auch darüber hinaus zu bleiben. Natürlich kann man nicht 360 Tage im Jahr HdRO zocken, aber es zeigt sich dass ein immer größerwerdender harter Kern auch immer wieder zurückkehrt, was einseits am SPiel aber auch sehrwohl an dieser meiner Meinung nach besonderen Gemeinschaft liegt. Bei uns haben sich im Laufe der Jahre Freundschaften über das Spiel hinaus entwickelt, darauf legten es die Meisten nichtmal besonders an, es passierte einfach im Laufe der Zeit. Diese Freundschaften gepaart mit etwas Mittlerde-Fantum sind Grundpfeiler unserer Gemeinschaft. Wenn du ähnliches anstrebst oder zumindest nicht ausschließt wirst du sehr gut zu uns passen. Also bewirb dich trete Memorial bei!


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (5. April 2012)

Update April 2012




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hallo Lotro-Community,

Im letzten Monat gab es für uns Lotro-Zocker das neue Update 6 zu bestaunen, bei dem es sich diesesmal um ein mittlerweile ungewohnt umfangreiches Update handelte.
Es gab für uns ein komplett neues Gebiet samt 2 neuer Ruffraktionen zu erkunden. Zugegeben es besteht aus etwas viel Grind, aber dennoch gibts zum großteil guterzählte Quests und Geschichten dazu zu absolvieren. Danke an dieser Stell an Turbine! Es gab auch ein neues "Making of" zum von vielen sehnsüchtig erwarteten Hobbit Film. Wer ihn noch nicht kennt und anschauen möchte, hier ein Link dazu: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=4980&start=15
Im April steht dann noch das nächste Jubiläum für Lotro und damit auch für Memorial an, diesmal gibts gar das runde 5te - mal sehen was sich Turbine dieses Jahr dafür einfallen lässt - hoffentlich mehr als das alleinige Münzgegrinde vergangener Jahre

Und kaum flaut die SWtoR-Spiellaune etwas ab und die meisten Spieler kehren zu Lotro zurück, da erscheint im April schon der nächste Konkurrent mit GW2.
Auch deshalb suchen wir auch im neuen Monat wie gewohnt nach neuen zukünftigen Memos.
Den Ablauf einer Bewerbung bei uns erfahrt ihr hier: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=81&t=3159&p=49736#p49736 oder aus obigen älterer Posts in diesem Thread.
Derzeit suchen wir auch gerne verstärkt Leute, die Interesse haben, sippenintern wöchentlich Orthanc T1/Draigoch zu besuchen und mittelfristig auch T2, aber trotzdem ihren Lebensmittelpunkt nicht alleine in Raids und Itemgegrinde sehen, sondern eher im gemeinsamen Spass am zocken
Gelgenheitsspieler, HdR-Fanboys/girls etc. sind natürlich sowieso immer willkommen.

Für weitere Fragen wendet euch Ingame an einen der folgenden Chars: Aglaia, Knjas, Daliha oder Palin

Mae Govannen /// Tan matu selek lanun naman
Memorial


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (3. Mai 2012)

Update Mai 2012

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEMORIAL - HAPPY BIRTHDAY UNS ALLEN
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cff6_6UKHbA[/youtube]

Am 13. April 2012 wurde Lotro (Preorderstart) und damit auch unsere Sippe stolze 5 Jahre alt. An dieser Stelle möchten wir uns bei Turbine aber auch bei alle derzeitigen und ehemaligen Memos bedanken, auf die nächsten Jahre, damit Sie ähnlich toll oder sogar noch besser werden mögen.

Zur Feier unseres 5jährigen Jubiläums gabs diesesmal ein paar sippeninterne Events wie ein Abend in Thorins Halle beim "Keulenwettkampf" und später gabs auch einen "Chicken-Run" an dem wir, die derzeitigen Festorte etwas unsicher machten. Das Ganze macht in 2facher SZ-Stärke umsomehr Spass.
Hier mal eine kleine einzelne Impression aus Bree mit ner Hühner-Polonaise:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und abschließend natürlich noch der Hinweis, wenn solche Ingame-Events neben den üblichen Raids und dem grundsätzlichen Spass an Lotro euch gefallen, dann bewerbt euch doch bei Memorial. Wie das genau abläuft erfahrt ihr hier im Thread in obigen Posts ausführlich sowie unter: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=81&t=3159&p=49736#p49736 oder ihr schreibt einfach wie immer ingame an einen der folgenden Offi-Chars: Daliha, Aglaia, Palin oder Knjas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (5. Juni 2012)

Update Juni 2012




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Sommer naht - hmm, was fällt einem dazu aus MMO Sicht ein? Tja wie jedes Jahr nähert man sich dem berühmt-berüchtigtem Sommerloch. Und Rohan, dass ist doch noch etwas weiter entfernt als die erste Euphorie der Ankündigung und auch der nun möglichen Vorbestellung einem das Glauben machen wollte. Das Sommerwetter soweit bisher vorhanden wird genutzt und so bleibt bei vielen weniger Zeit zum zocken in Mittelerde. Oder man probiert langsam aufgrund des einem mittlerweile altbackenen Contents andere Games aus. Das trifft auf dich etwa nicht oder nur bedingt zu? - Dann könntest du genau der/die Richtige sein für uns.
Wenn du nun auch während der Sommermonate und darüber hinaus etwas Zeit in Mittelerde verbringen willst und noch eine Sippe suchst bewirb dich einfach bei uns und wir starten vielleicht gemeinsam in diesen aus Mittelerde-Sicht "goldenen Jahresausklang" mit der Rohan Erweiterung und dem wohl von allen erwarteten Hobbit-Film. Altbekannter Link für die Bewerbung: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=81 und Infos zum Ablauf gibt es hier: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=81&t=3159 .

Hier noch für alle nochmal der aktuelle Teaser-Trailer, sowie der Link zur Lotro-Rohan-Website:

Link: http://rohan.lotro.com/de/index.html

Teaser:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HJys8UyXOU[/youtube]


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (1. Juli 2012)

UPDATE JULI 2012

Juli - Nun wir sind alle mittendrin in der alljährlichen Sommertristesse und das Wetter selber wird auch langsam hochsommerlich. Im Schnitt ist nur noch etwa die Hälfte der üblichen Spieler auf Morthond online und Rohan kommt erst Anfang September. Rohan soll ja sehr Solo-Content-lastig werden und Inis werden in der Anfangszeit auch noch fehlen, allerdings bekommt man wie zu lesen ist die neuen Rüsis und Schmuckteile wieder über Dailyquests, könnte mir vorstellen, dass das ähnlich wie in der Limklar-Schlucht ablaufen könnte und somit auch Gruppenquests enthält. Und spätestens wenn dann endlich die neuen Inis erscheinen wäre eine Sippengemeinschaft doch von Vorteil.......
Also wenn du nun auch während der Sommermonate etwas Zeit in Mittelerde verbringen willst und noch im Vorfeld von Rohan noch eine (neue) Sippe suchst bewirb dich einfach bei uns und wir setzen uns dann mit dir Ingame in Verbindung. Altbekannter Link: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=81

Hier nochmal unser genauer Ablauf:
1. Du registrierst Dich unter dem Namen Deines Main-Chars und schreibst uns eine Email an Bewerbung@hdro-memorial.de (Freischaltung erfolgt erst nach der Aufnahme!)
2. Du erzählst kurz etwas über Dich (Name, Alter, etc.)
3. Wie bist Du auf Memorial aufmerksam geworden (Forum, Mitglieder, etc.)
4. Falls Du noch weitere Chars hast, wäre es schön, wenn Du diese auch noch aufführen würdest.
5. Bitte bewirb dich nur, wenn du über 21 Jahre bist und vor hast uns länger erhalten zu bleiben als ein paar Wochen.
6. Wir posten dann umgehend deine Bewerbung bei uns im Forum.

Danke.

Der Sippenrat von Memorial wird dann mit Dir Kontakt aufnehmen, bzgl. eines kurzen TS-Gespräches.
Danach wirst Du dann in die Sippe eingeladen und für TS und das Forum freigeschaltet.

Zum Abschluss wer es noch nicht geguckt hat nochmal ein kleiner Vorausblick auf Rohan: 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A7EBWnmuTI[/youtube]

MfG
Memorial


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (5. August 2012)

Update August 2012

Hallo an alle baldigen Rohirrims,

Die Spannung steigt langsam aber sicher, in genau einem Monat erwarten uns die weiten Rohans und später im Jahr noch ein neuer Instanz-Cluster sowie der erste Hobbit-Film - gute Zeiten für HdRO Fans und solche die es noch werden wollen will ich meinen. Die Beta läuft ja bereits und PJ veröffentlich auch vile Infos zum Hobbitfilm, bei beiden Themen könnt ihr auf Wunsch in unserem öffentlichen Teil des Forums folgen Link: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Monat wollen wir nocheinmal genauer darauf eingehen, was es ausmacht ein Memorial zu sein, da vielleicht nicht jeder wirklich den Thread im Ganzen durchlesen kann und ferner noch für was die Sippe in den letzten Jahren stand und weiter stehen wird. Alles kann - nichts muss!
Wie jede Sippe, die es schon länger rund um unser Lieblingsspiel und Franchise existiert, hat auch unsere Gemeinschaft eine Entwicklung hinter sich. Zu Beginn wurden praktisch alle Spieler eingeladen, die nach einer Gemeinschaft in einem damals neuen Spiel suchten. Diese Erfahrungen hatte direkten Einfluss auf die sich langsam bildende Ausrichtung unserer Sippe. Wir mussten uns erst finden, es gab einfach Spieler mit zu unterschiedlicher Spielausrichtung, die sich manchmal zu einer sehr speziellen Art Zocker entwickelten, einige wollten ausschließlich Iniendcontent spielen, manche den xten Twink alleine hochziehen oder sich im späteren Verlauf nur noch dem Monsterspiel widmen. Nach den letzten Jahren können wir sagen, du passt am besten zu dieser Gemeinschaft wenn du dich hauptsächlich als Allrounder siehst, der vielleicht alles mal ausprobieren will, aber sich nicht auf einen bestimmten Bereich strikt festnageln lassen kann oder will. Natürlich sind auch die Interessen weiterhin bei unseren Spielern breit gefächert, die Kunst ist zu versuchen, den Memos möglichst alles anbieten zu können. Das wird dadurch erreicht, das wir mittlerweile einige Spieler mit der selben Einstellung um uns versammeln konnten. Da wird mal geraidet, mal Monsterspiel ausprobiert oder den neueren Spielern geholfen. Das wird erreicht durch eine möglichst breite Spielerbasis. Memorial steht für Hilfsbereitschaft, Vielseitigkeit, Dauerhaftigkeit in einem Spiel ohne MMO-Hopping und vorallem Spass an unserem gemeinsamen Hobby - Mittelerde.
Sollte dich das nun ansprechen und du vor "Rohan" eine neue Gemeinschaft in Hdro suchen, die auch gern deine Erste sein kann, fühle dich eingeladen dich bei uns zu bewerben. Infolink: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=81




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mae Govannen /// Tan matu selek lanun naman
Memorial


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (2. September 2012)

Update September 2012


Hallo Morthond, hallo Lotro Community,

Nun ist es wirklich passiert, das von allen herbeigesehnte und als bisher bestes Addon seit Moria gelobtes Rohan verschiebt sich um knapp 6 Wochen auf den 15.10.2012.
Sollte es hier weitere News zu dem Thema geben könnt ihr euch unter anderem auch bei uns im öffentlichen Forenbereich darüber infomieren: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=1 . Einerseits ist es wirklich wohl die richtige Entscheidung, wer will schon nen erneuten Urlaub auf TBD-Island verbringen, andererseits spürt man aufm Server doch eine gewisse Verlängerung des diesjährigen Sommerloches, kurz gesagt es war schoneinmal mehr los auf Morthond. Nichtsdestotrotz halten auch weiter viele Memorials in dieser Zeit unser Sippenbanner in die Höhe und vertreiben sich weiter die Zeit in Mittelerde und Ihr wisst ja sicher alle ''Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben''. Wir suchen nun verstärkt wieder nach dem alljährlichen Spielerschwund im Sommer neue und alte Spieler. Dieser Aufruf richtet sich vor allem an all die Sippenlosen Spieler auf dem Server, aber auch insbesondere an neue Spieler, die Ihren Server erst noch wählen. Kommt auf Morthond und noch besser zu Memorial. Es ist ein altehrwürdiger Server mit vielen gestandenen Spielern und auch wenn in den Startgebieten nicht soviel los ist wie in den vergangen Jahren, spätestens im Endcontent werdet Ihr mit einer fantastischen Server-Community belohnt.
Die Zeit bis Rohan verfliegt umso schneller je mehr Zeit man abends mit gleichgesinnten Sippies und vielleicht weniger mit Randoms verbringt.
Also falls ihr Intersse habt euch unserer Gemeinschaft im Zuge von Rohan anzuschließen meldet euch per Bewerbung in unserem Forum: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=81 Bei weiteren Fragen wendet euch ingame derzeit an einen der folgenden Chars: Palin, Aglaia, Grimholm, Amita, Leelee, Charon, Knjas, Dalia oder Parzifal.

Hier auch nocheinmal der genaue Ablauf einer Bewerbung bei uns:
Wie bewerbe ich mich bei Memorial:

1. Du registrierst Dich unter dem Namen Deines Main-Chars und schreibst uns eine Email an Bewerbung@hdro-memorial.de (Freischaltung erfolgt erst nach der Aufnahme!)
2. Du erzählst kurz etwas über Dich (Name, Alter, etc.)
3. Wie bist Du auf Memorial aufmerksam geworden (Forum, Mitglieder, etc.)
4. Falls Du noch weitere Chars hast, wäre es schön, wenn Du diese auch noch aufführen würdest.
5. Bitte bewirb dich nur, wenn du über 21 Jahre bist und vor hast uns länger erhalten zu bleiben als ein paar Wochen.
6. Wir posten dann umgehend deine Bewerbung bei uns hier im Forum.
7. Sei auch mit dem Char aus deiner Bewerbung aktiv damit wir ingame auch Kontakt aufnhemen könnenansonsten wird die Bewerbung dann abgelehnt werden!

Danke.

Der Sippenrat von Memorial wird dann mit Dir Kontakt aufnehmen, bzgl. eines kurzen TS-Gespräches.
Danach wirst Du dann in die Sippe eingeladen und für TS und das Forum freigeschaltet.

MfG
Memorial


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (2. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Update Oktober 2012

Hallo Morthond, hallo gesamte Lotrocommunity,

in knapp 2 Wochen hat das lange Warten nun endlich ein Ende und wie viele Betatester nicht müde werden zu erwähnen, erwartet uns dann das wohl bisher beste Addon für HdRO, naja d.h. außer Turbine hat erneut etwas dagegen, aber das dürfte diesmal um deretwillen nicht mehr der Fall sein  .
Der Sommer brachte uns nun wirklich nicht viele neue Mitglieder und unsere Anzahl stangnierte erstmals, neue Konkurrenz-MMOs sowie die Rohanverschiebung halfen da auch nicht gerade besonders weiter, umso mehr will Memorial mit dem Erscheinen des Rohanupdates wieder durchstarten und neue Mitglieder gewinnen - dafür brauchen wir aber vielleicht genau Dich! Egal ob F2Player oder Lifetimer, egal ob Veteran oder Neuling, egal ob 25 oder 60 Jahre alt, egal welche Spielrasse bzw. Klasse du spielst komm zu uns und erlebe Rohan und die nächsten Ingamejahre in einer wirklich dauerhaften Sippschaft!

Hier auch nochmal weitere nähere altbekannte Infos zu uns:
Link: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mae Govannen /// Tan matu selek lanun naman
Memorial


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (2. November 2012)

UPDATE NOVEMBER 2012

Hallo Horthond, hallo Lotro-Community,

nach für viele sehr langer Wartezeit war es nun vor etwas mehr als 2 Wochen soweit, Rohan wurde endlich released. Und ich kann euch nur sagen, der Größte Teil unserer Sippe hält RvR wie viele andere auch für das Beste bisher erschienene Addon. Es hat schon was mit einem Dutzend Sippies zusammen über die Steppen und Weiden Rohans mit Ihren Kriegrössern zu pflügen und gemeinsam möglichst alle Kampfgruppen abzuarbeiten. Die Atmosphäre, der berittene Kampf, die Story und vorallem der Soundtrack sind Spitze, wenn nun noch die Lags weniger werden sind wir wohl alle glücklich. Aber halt eins fehlt da doch noch, die neuen Instanzen auf die es bisher nur wenige Hinweise gibt, außer das es vorerst leider keine Ini mit berittener Kampf geben wird, was schade ist, denn hier wird ganz klar dann Potenzial verschenkt. Aber nochmal zu dem anstehenden Instanzencluster, wie bei vergangenen Addons auch sind viele Memos nach Mittelerde zurückgekehrt, aber ich kanns nicht anders formulieren, wir brauchen noch mehr von euch  - Man kann einfach nicht genug aktive Mitspieler in einer Gemeinschaft haben findet Ihr nicht? Deshalb geht es nach Rohan auch wieder aktiv mit unserer Membersuche weiter. Derzeit machen wir nicht weil es nötig wäre, aber es halt einfach Spass macht zusammen in Gruppe die Kampfgruppen und 1-2 die Woche gibts ner 12er Scharmützelabend sippenintern. Natürlich sehen wir auch den neuen Herausforderungen des kommenden Instanzclusters mit Spannung entgegen und werden uns diesen stellen, allerdings nicht mit der übermäßigen Verbissenheit einiger Raidgemeinschaften. Wie Ihr wisst heißts bei uns auch weiterhin "Spass am gemeinsamen spielen haben" und "Alles kann - nichts muss" stehen im Sippen-Fokus.
Wenn ihr nun einen Post über euch schaut erhaltet Ihr ausführliche Infos über Memorial und das wofür wir stehen.
Falls Ihr da weitere Fragen habt, wendet euch im Spiel an derzeit folgende Offichars: Daliha, Armorriel, Grimholm, Aglaia, Palin oder Charon.
Bewerbt euch - Wir freuen uns auf euch! Link: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=81&t=3159

Mae Govannen /// Tan matu selek lanun naman
Memorial




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (5. Dezember 2012)

UPDATE DEZEMBER 2012

Hallo Morthond,

tja denke langsam aber sicher kann man sagen, dass der Winter Einzug hält in deutschen Landen - Bestes Wetter zum Zocken also  . Dazu gibts in nichteinmal 2 Wochen den langersehnten ersten Hobbit-Film und last but noch least wohl bald auch Update 9 mit einigen Neuerungen. Einiges also zu tun für Lotro-Fans würde ich meinen und das ist auch gut so, denn nur Hytbold bauen und mützeln, auch wenns ansich tolle Dinge sind, erweisen sich langsam doch als etwas mau als Endcontent.
Nun suchen wir für die Sippe, aber auch diesmal insbesondere für den anstehenden Instanz-Content weiter Verstärkung. Hier sind besonders Leute gefragt, die gerne in Inis gehen, aber halt nicht in erster Linie aus allzugroßer vielleicht zu verbissener Lootgier, sondern eher Leute die gerne Inis besuchen um ihre Zeit und Abende aus Spass an der Freude mit einem freundlichen Haufen gleichgesinnter zu verbringen.

Also falls ihr Intersse habt euch unserer Gemeinschaft anzuschließen meldet euch per Bewerbung in unserem Forum: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=81 Bei weiteren Fragen wendet euch ingame derzeit an einen der folgenden Chars: Palin, Aglaia, Grimholm, Amita, Leelee, Charon, Knjas, Dalia oder Armorriel.

Hier auch nocheinmal der genaue Ablauf einer Bewerbung bei uns:
Wie bewerbe ich mich bei Memorial:

1. Du registrierst Dich unter dem Namen Deines Main-Chars und schreibst uns eine Email an Bewerbung@hdro-memorial.de (Freischaltung erfolgt erst nach der Aufnahme!)
2. Du erzählst kurz etwas über Dich (Name, Alter, etc.)
3. Wie bist Du auf Memorial aufmerksam geworden (Forum, Mitglieder, etc.)
4. Falls Du noch weitere Chars hast, wäre es schön, wenn Du diese auch noch aufführen würdest.
5. Bitte bewirb dich nur, wenn du über 21 Jahre bist und vor hast uns länger erhalten zu bleiben als ein paar Wochen.
6. Wir posten dann umgehend deine Bewerbung bei uns hier im Forum.
7. Sei auch mit dem Char aus deiner Bewerbung aktiv damit wir ingame auch Kontakt aufnhemen könnenansonsten wird die Bewerbung dann abgelehnt werden!

Danke.

Der Sippenrat von Memorial wird dann mit Dir Kontakt aufnehmen, bzgl. eines kurzen TS-Gespräches.
Danach wirst Du dann in die Sippe eingeladen und für TS und das Forum freigeschaltet.

MfG
Memorial


----------



## Markus7208 (6. Januar 2013)

Seid gegrüßt, Ihr da draußen an Euren Monitoren!
Ein fröhliches gesundes und wundervolles Neues Jahr!

An alle Hytbold-Aufbauer, Rüstungssammler, Instanzen-Stürmer, Gildenruf-Ausbauer, Hobby-Angler, Fraktionenruf-Sammler aber auch Auenland-Erkundler, Breeland-Bearbeiter, Ered Luin-Durchstreifer und alle anderen, die sich mühsam aber mit viel Freude einen Weg durch Mittelerde bahnen!
Wenn Ihr eine Sippe sucht, in welcher Ihr mit vielen Gleichgesinnten diese ganzen Streifzüge nicht mehr alleine sondern in launiger Runde vollziehen könnt, in welcher der morthond-SNG nur noch zum eigenen Amüsement und nicht mehr zum Gruppensuchen benötigt wird, dann solltet Ihr Euch bei uns melden!

Die Sippe "Memorial" auf Morthond sucht immer neue Mitglieder, um ihre Reihen aufzufrischen!

Wir verfügen natürlich über Sippenhaus, Sippenbank, Sippenchat, Homepage, Sippen-AH, TS3, um uns allen das Leben in Mittelerde zu erleichtern!

Zu einer Bewerbung seid Ihr nur noch einen kleinen Klick entfernt! Nur noch ein wenig weiterlesen und Ihr findet den Link zu unserer Homepage, auf welcher Ihr alle - keine Angst es sind nicht viele - Details zur Bewerbung finden könnt.
In groben Zügen besteht die Bewerbung aus:
Registratur auf der Homepage,
Zugang erhalten,
Bewerbung schreiben,
Kontakt aufnehmen,
TS-Gespräch
und das war es auch schon!

Und schon läuft der Countdown für den versprochenen Link!

10

9

8

7

6

5

4

3

2

1

http://www.hdro-memorial.de/

Viel Spaß und herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (27. Februar 2013)

Update Frühjahr 2013

Hallo Morthond, hallo Lotrocommunity,

Es sind mittlerweile mehr als 4 Monate vergangen die wir alle in Ost-Rohan verweilen konnten und der neue Instanzen-Content von Update 10 steht nun endlich vor der Tür. Bei einigen altgedienten Spielern sinkt aber derzeit anscheinend wieder etwas die Aktivität, weil sie entweder den neuen Content schon gemeistert haben oder sich den derzeit zahlreich erscheinenden anderen Spielen zuwenden. Deshalb suchen wir auch weiterhin ständig neue Spieler für unsere Gemeinschaft. Zur Zeit auch besonders gerne Leute, die Lust haben mit Feierabend-Spielern den neuen Raidcontent in zwangloser und eben nicht Ehrgeiz zerfressenen Art und Weise zu erleben bei dem das Ziel primär in einem spaßigen Zusammenspiel und erst sekundär im abfallenden Loot besteht. 
Falls du also Interesse an einer neuen oder gerne auch ersten Gemeinschaft besteht hast hier nochmal die genaueren Infos zu uns Memos:
Link: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mae Govannen /// Tan matu selek lanun naman
Memorial


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (9. April 2013)

Update April/Mai 2013


Ersteinmal wollen wir Memos es und nicht nehmen lassen der ganzen Community und Turbine schoneinmal ein paar Tage im Voraus alles Gute zum 6ten Geburtstag und damit auch ein wenig uns selbst zu wünschen. 6 Jahre HdRO sind eine lange Zeit, die mit vielen Erinnerungen behaftet sind und egal wie lange jeder einzelne persönlich nun bereits dabei ist, es ist nicht selbstverständlich dass ein Spiel über so lange Zeit läuft. Man sah viele Leute kommen und gehen, einige vermisst man sehr andere vielleicht auch weniger  aber genau darin liegt ja der Reiz wie ich finde. Keine Ahnung wie lange es noch dauern wird, bis wir gemeinsam Mordor und damit den Schicksalsberg erreichen aber wir, wie viele andere auch, werden dem Spiel treu bleiben solange es uns lässt  und hoffentlich noch viele neue Leute in unserer Gemeinschaft begrüßen dürfen, vielelicht auch genau dich?
Wir suchen derzeit insbesondere aktive neue oder auch alte Spieler um den neuen 12er Instanz-Content sippenintern zusammen erleben zu können, falls da eurerseits Interesse an einer neuen Sippe/Gemeinschaft besteht bei der Spass am Spiel und keine T2 Firstdowns oder Stress-Itemhatz an erster Stelle steht könnt Ihr euch gerne weiterhin bei uns unter folgendem Link bewerben: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=81

Hier einmal mehr zur Erinnerung der genaue Ablauf einer Bewerbung bei uns:

1. Du registrierst Dich unter dem Namen Deines Main-Chars und schreibst uns eine Email an Bewerbung@hdro-memorial.de (Freischaltung erfolgt erst nach der Aufnahme!)
2. Du erzählst kurz etwas über Dich (Name, Alter, etc.)
3. Wie bist Du auf Memorial aufmerksam geworden (Forum, Mitglieder, etc.)
4. Falls Du noch weitere Chars hast, wäre es schön, wenn Du diese auch noch aufführen würdest.
5. Bitte bewirb dich nur, wenn du über 21 Jahre bist und vor hast uns länger erhalten zu bleiben als ein paar Wochen.
6. Wir posten dann umgehend deine Bewerbung bei uns hier im Forum.

Danke.

Der Sippenrat von Memorial wird dann mit Dir Kontakt aufnehmen, bzgl. eines kurzen TS-Gespräches.
Danach wirst Du dann in die Sippe eingeladen und für TS und das Forum freigeschaltet.

Bei weiteren Fragen wende Dich ingame an einen der folgenden Chars: Aglaia, Charon, Grimholm, Palin oder Dalia

Mae Govannen /// Tan matu selek lanun naman
Memorial


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (30. April 2013)

Update Mai/Juni 2013

Hallo Morthond, Hallo Lotro-Community,

Vor knapp einer Woche gab es endlich mal wieder richtig frohe Kunde, wie Ihr sicherlich schon alle wisst erscheint im Herbst die fünfte Erweiterung für HdRO mit dem für alle Tolkien Fanboys verheisungsvollen Namen "Helms Klamm". Wir haben daraufhin im Lotro-Forum nun schon den ein oder anderen Kommentar alla "ist zu früh" oder "nicht schon wieder leveln" gelesen. Naja jeder hat seine Spielweise und seine eigene Meinung die auch respektiert werden sollte, wenns euch allerdings wie den weitausmeisten von uns beim lesen solcher Posts geht und Ihr euch eher sagt: "Was meint der eigentlich, es kann nicht genug Content geben - weil mehr Content auch bedeutet mehr Leute spielen häufiger und länger" - Naja dann schließ dich doch Leuten mit ähnlicher Ansicht an und komm zu Memorial. Anforderungen wie bestimmte Erfahrung oder Ausrüstung im Spiel gibts so wie immer bei uns nicht - nur Spass solls gemeinsame zocken bringen  Altbekannter Link: http://www.hdro-memorial.de/
Desweiteren hätten wir derzeit noch eine besondere Stellenanzeige/Herausforderung/Quest (wie auch immer jemand es nennen will  ), die sicher nur eine bestimmte Art Spieler ansprechen wird. Wir suchen derzeit auch insbesondere 1-2 neue Leute, die es sich zutrauen als Raidleiter (gerne auch als Duo od. Team) für uns als zumeist Gelegenheits- und Feierabendsspieler zu fungieren. Ziel bei uns wäre hier in erster Linie der Spass am gemeinsamen Spiel und im entspannten Umfeld an 2ter Stelle dann erst der Loot. Auch das stete Heranführen neuer oder unerfahrener Spieler sollte dir Spass bringen oder zumindest nichts ausmachen  Start hier wäre spätestens im Herbst mit dem neuen Content, gerne aber auch früher mit dem aktuellen 12er Raids. Der Zeitaufwand wird derzeit auf 1-2 Raidabende per Woche taxiert. Wenn du nun eine Herausforderung wie diese suchst und über ausreichend Geduld und Ausdauer verfügst wende dich ingame derzeit an einen der folgenden Chars: Palin, Dalihan, Grimholm, Aglaia, Hecthelion, Dalia oder Charon.


Allen weiterhin viel Spass in Mittelerde

Mae Govannen /// Tan matu selek lanun naman
Memorial

P.S: Für mehr schnelle Infos zu uns, die alten Posts hier im Thread sind durchaus auch oft noch lesenswert und informativ.


----------



## Palin Schwarzhammer (18. August 2013)

Sommerupdate 2013

Hallo Lotro-Community,

ein kleiner Hinweis für derzeitige Bewerbungen. Das Gros unserer Sippe befindet sich derzeit in Sommerpause. Deshalb finden bei uns derzeit auch keine sippeninternen Raids und deutlich weniger Gruppelspiel im Allgemeinen statt. Wenn man sich die derzeitigen Onlinezahlen der Spieler iM MSNG selbst zu Stoßzeiten so ansieht, gehts da wohl nicht nur uns so. Vor Helms Klamm im Herbst wird es dann sowetwas wie einen "Reboot" unserer Sippe geben. Hierfür suchen wir dann wieder Leute um den neuen Conetent und einem evtl. wieder später nachgereichten Ini-Cluster anzugehen. Wir könnten uns auch gut vorstellen andere kleinere Sippen in unsere Gemeinschaft zu integrieren. Wir suchen auch Raidleiter ab Herbst. 

Bei Interesse weiterhin altgewohnt Bewerbung per Forum und/oder für Fragen ingame derzeit an Palin/Grimholm.


Mae Govannen /// Tan matu selek lanun naman
Memorial


----------

